Ask HN: Who here does not like party+fireworks on 2018-12-31? What will you do? - TekMol
======
malux85
I can see London’s fireworks on the Thames from my flat, but I’m not a party
person. So I’ll do the same as I always do, sitting there, coding, but I’ll
watch through the window.

I’ll be writing happy new year messages to all the business contacts I made
during the year :)

